# Bumble Buzz - Daruma Doll



## CanadianDave (Oct 6, 2019)

Because this thing is so damn simple, I wanted to do something really fun for the layout.

So I transformed the box into a Daruma Doll. They're little paper mâché figures that represent the first Monk to bring Zen Buddhism to Japan. You'll see a little one hanging out next to my painters tape. Traditionally, you set a goal for yourself, color in one eye of the Daruma, and set it someplace like a shelf or desk. Then, you have this little figure looking back at you, reminding you that you have something unfinished to complete.

I used a clay called "Apoxy Sculpt" to make the rough shape of the Daruma on the case. Apoxy is also an epoxy, so it bonds to whatever surface you mold it too.

I baked it in the oven, then sanded it, primed it, and painted it.

Base coats are spray paint, and the graphics are a mix of paint markers and sharpie. I could have done a better job being precise, but Daruma Dolls are hand painted, and it doesn't make sense to make them perfect... even my Daruma tattoo has some flaws, and I'm OK with that.


----------



## Robert (Oct 6, 2019)

That has to be one of the most unique pedal builds I've seen, like ever.


----------



## Barry (Oct 6, 2019)

Now that’s ? cool


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 6, 2019)

What an awesome concept and execution. You sir have made something truly special. Amazing.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 6, 2019)

So cool!


----------



## thedwest (Oct 6, 2019)

That enclosure looks great but even better with the idea behind it. Great work!


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 6, 2019)

That’s very awesome , great work !

Mike


----------



## CanadianDave (Oct 6, 2019)

Also, I should add that the pedal itself sounds awesome. Highly recommended fuzz.


----------



## chongmagic (Oct 7, 2019)

Does the material affect the tone in any way? Just kidding.


----------



## jejj (Nov 6, 2019)

That is just awesome!!


----------



## Bret608 (Nov 8, 2019)

That is so nuts! I now want to build this fuzz, needless to say. Also, I am traveling to Japan next year, and am definitely going to have to pick up one of these figurines.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 9, 2019)

Fantastic!  You took pedal art to a whole new level.


----------

